# Electrical toys!



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

A distinguished young woman on a flight from Switzerland
asked the priest beside her, "Father, may I ask a
favor?" "Of ourse," he said. "What may I do for you?" 

"Well, I bought an expensive woman's electronic
hair dryer for my mother's birthday that is unopened and
well over the Customs limits, and I'm afraid they'll
confiscate it. Is there any way you could carry it through
Customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?" "I
would love to help you, dear, but I must warn you: I will
not lie." "With your honest face, Father, no one
will question you." 

When they got to Customs, she let the priest go ahead of
her. The official asked, "Father, do you
have anything to declare?" "From the top of my
head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare." The
official thought this answer strange, so asked, "And
what do you have to declare from your waist to the
floor?" "I have a marvelous instrument designed to
be used on a woman, but which is, to date, unused."


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

LMAO!!:lol:  :grin: :hurah:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling 

My wife (a customs officer) thanks you!


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

That's gonna have my boss laugh him self right out of his chair!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG! !rolling 

Now that is a good one!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome!

LMAO!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

LMAO !!!


----------



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol....I think that is something funny............


----------



## eco (Oct 25, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed this joke :lol:


----------



## bsmith_tsu (Oct 28, 2008)

HHAA!!


----------

